# NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio 2007 On the Air



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

THIS STATION is how I got hooked on Halloween music. I don't want to sound like spam, but Ozma has a really interesting mix of tunes for the season. His station introduced me great albums by Mort Garson, Ruth White, Timothy Leary ... it's really fun. The main station is terrific (though sometimes all those soundtrack songs get in the way). Weirdsville is really fun to listen to as well. Give it a try.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I'd like to see a station with some of the Halloween story LPs featured. May be there is one, and I just haven't found it.


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks very much for the compliments, Dinasaur! I love to hear that my work is turning people on to cool music.

Halloweiner- I play an hour of Old Time Radio shows twice a day, and I mix some of those story albums in there.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Cool. I'll have to listen sometime for them. Love the OTR stuff too. My favorite is the 3 LP "Great Horror Radio Shows" set.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Well...

I went to the site and hit the "Listen" button, then chose the iTunes option. Neverendingwonder radio is now in my itunes Library and the advert for it scrolls across my menu window at the top, but I get a "connecting..." bar for about 90 seconds and iTunes gives up.

Am I just trying at a busy time?


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Spats-
Not sure what the problem there is- but my station is listed in the itunes radio directory. In itunes, go to radio- then click on the ECLECTIC genre and scroll down to NeverEndingWonder Radio. Try that!


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Yessir, that'll do'er!


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for listening, Spats!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Halloweiner ... when it comes to OTR stuff it's hard to beat the selection at otrcat.com ... and usually in October he runs a special on his spooky type shows like "Witch's Tale" and "Lights Out". There are some sites that offer other stuff, but for completeness and selection otrcat is hard to beat.

Ozma ... you wouldn't believe the extremes i go through to listen to your show. I used to be able to listen online at work (4 or 5 years ago) ... then corporate shut off streaming, so I had to record the shows at home and monitor the playlists at work ... then corporate wouldn't let us use the net for not-work stuff, so I wrote some software to automatically download your playlist information, and that's the stuff I know I need to look for throughout the year. I still listen at home when I can ... but it just ain't often enough. You have such an interesting selection.

Still... that main station is just about saturated with soundtrack stuff. Any chance the soundtrack music can be moved to the "Show Tunes" station, leaving the main station full of the really unusual and macabre stuff?


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Dinosaur- actually the sountrack selections and the other music is evenly balanced- sets of soundtrack selections have exactly the same number of songs as the other musical sets. And many soundtrack selections are very short, so I'd say you actually heare MORE music that's not from soundtracks. AND- many people say that's their favorite stuff on the station, so they'll have to stay. Sorry!


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Just a quick note to let everyone know that ALL THREE stations of the NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Empire are now on the air.

Due to the generosity of an avid record collector, Welcome to Weirdsville now boasts a few hundred more Halloween novelty tunes, most of them extremely rare. We're very pleased to present them for your listening pleasure!

Halloween on Broadway is belting out the same great mix of weird musicals like Rocky Horror, the Buffy musical episode, Sweeney Todd, Phantom of the Opera, Phantom of the Paradise, Little Shop of Horrors, Into the Woods, Wicked, and many less well known shows like Dance of the Vampires, Faust, Beethoven's Last Night, Jane Eyre The Musical, Star Gods & Silence of the Lambs The Musical (we kid you not).

NeverEnding Halloween continues to stream its creepy spooky music and Old Time Radio shows.

You can tune into them all right here:

http://www.NeverEndingWonder.com


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

WARNING!

TWO MONSTROUS LIVE SHOWS COMING!

The insane Uncle Ozma will be broadcasting LIVE on NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio for as many hours as he can possibly stand on Tues & Wed October 30 & 31!

He'll be playing your requests & DEADications as well.

Last year NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio was so popular these two days that all the listener slots filled up and many people who wanted to listen, couldn't. This year we've added three times as many slots so everyone should be able to listen!

Tune in now, and tune in Oct. 30 & 31 for TWO MONSTROUS LIVE BROADCASTS!

http://www.NeverEndingWonder.com


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for the great live shows! I ended up recording as much of your 2 days live as I could, and am listening to it at work post-Halloween. You did a super job ... on very little sleep, I presume. I hope you will do it again next year - it was terrific.

I'm thinking maybe you need to do a Halloween-themed show every Friday night. Maybe you'd get a good batch of listeners?

And I'm kinda curious as to what novelty records your avid collector got for you. I'm sure there's much more Halloween music out there that I don't have ... I've gotta know what it is!


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

I want to thank everyone who tuned into the NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Empire this year. I hate to sound like a broken record from last year, but this was our most successful year ever.

Last year I was caught short on listener slots and website bandwidth. I made the prediction then that I would fill 150 listener slots the next year, and I did. I had a wonderful time broadcasting live for two days straight and filling as many requests as I could. I couldn't have done it without so many wonderful listeners. It really warms my heart that so many enjoyed what I had to offer.

Next year I'm shooting for 250 slots.

Thanks again everyone for participating in the NeverEndingWonder Halloween Extravaganza 2007.


----------

